# National Motorhome Show, Peterborough



## p1nkie (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi, can you confirm us for Peterborough, all paid up now
Thanks
Guy


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi p1nkie

I've confirmed you on our list for Peterborough, thanks for letting us know.


----------

